# Choctaw Crappie



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Any one caught any decent Crappie on the Appalachicola River lately??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I would sure love to go down there and chase the crappie. That's one fine water system for fishing. Since they are biting in the Choctawhatchee River they are bound to be doing the same on the Appalachicola.
It would be nice to get some reports from that area on just about any kind of fresh water fishing


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have never fished Appalachicola for crappie but there has to be some good places. I'm sure a few from Seminole fell over the dam.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Appalach and all it's connecting rivers and creeks is so vast you could fish a new spot every day for years. I fished out of Howards Creek earlier this year with a friend who has a camp there. Man, I could move down there during the good fishing months......
But, we have good fishing here as well with plenty of territory to explore and find the spots. It takes a lot of time, even years, to learn the water and plenty of gas as well. I love it all! Will be a little more happy when this cold lightens up a bit.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You might want to check out Howard's Creek. This place is a fishing machine. I don't think there is any place to stay there but you might find a rental of some kind by checking around. I fished there once with a friend who has a camp and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. Guy named Charles runs one of the launches and may be able to point you to some crappier areas. Howard Creek is off Hwy 71. This mapquest map is not the best but will give you an idea of location. Blue Water Outriggers in Port St. Joe has a good map of the whole river network.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

http://classic.mapquest.com/maps?city=Howard+Creek&state=FL

Ooops, forgot the map


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Appreciate it. Always looking for good places. I figure things should pick up in about 3-4 weeks as far as the crappie are concerned.


----------

